# Protection écran-clavier



## Ben-J (13 Juin 2009)

Hello à tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Air, le premier modèle en version SSD.
Tout va très bien, aucun soucis, sinon la température en ce début d'été.

Mais surtout, je vois un peu partout sur le net des protections d'écran ou de clavier.
Il s'agit d'un carré de tissu que l'on place entre le clavier et l'écran lorsqu'on ferme le MBA.

Et voilà ma grande question :
A quoi ça sert ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu des problèmes entre son écran et son clavier ?
Ce genre de protection a-t-il déjà sauvé la vie à quelqu'un ?

Voilà, c'était ma question du jour, j'avoue que ça me tracasse depuis quelques temps.
J'ai toujours trouvé ces protections inutiles, et je veux savoir si je suis le seul.

Merci,
Ben-J


----------



## chounim (14 Juin 2009)

Si quelque chose venait à appuyer l'écran régulièrement contre le clavier, ca pourrait éviter d'avoir les traces de touches sur l'écran je crois...enfin abimer l'écran quoi.pour moi, ca tient plus du petit rituelle à l'ouverture de la bète...Comme pour manger, on met la serviette sur ses genoux


----------



## pim (14 Juin 2009)

Très franchement je ne pense pas que les portables Mac actuels soient encore concernés par ce problème des touches qui apparaissent sur l'écran au bout de quelques années. En particulier il suffit de considérer le fait que désormais le clavier est placé dans un renfoncement du portable, et que grâce aux nouvelles coques en alu usinées au dixième de micro, il n'y a aucune chance pour que les touches rentrent en contact avec l'écran - en tout cas pas tant que le portable ne subit pas un crash aérien par exemple !


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Juin 2009)

En fait   Les gens avaient tendance a eteindre leur Mac , qui etait encore Chaud ,et le refermer , mais les touhes degageant de la chaleur , elle "marquait l ecran" .  Comme dit Pim  , je ne pense pas que les portables recents soit affectés , quoi que . Si apple t as mis le film entre le clavier et l ecran ,il vaut mieux l utiliser


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Je peux t'assurer que je l'éteins alors qu'il est encore assez chaud et je le referme et je n'ai pas de soucis à ce niveau là.
Si ça peut te rassurer.


----------



## pim (15 Juin 2009)

Diable, je le referme constamment quand il est chaud, surtout depuis la fameuse 10.5.7     En fait dès que les ventilateurs s'affolent, je lui ferme son clapet un bon coup, je compte jusqu'à 30 et je réouvre, juste le temps que les ventilateurs soient revenus à zéro ! Donc si les touches qui s'impriment proviennent de là, je devrais être le premier à les avoir !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Donc avec la 10.5.7 tu le refermes toutes les dix minutes quoi .


----------



## pim (16 Juin 2009)

C'est quasiment ça   Je dois préciser néanmoins que le bureau que l'on m'a octroyé est hyper chaud, 25°C, ça aide pas   Donc je pense que même avec un autre portable (MBA version 3, MBP 13" ou 15") ça devrait chauffer aussi.


----------



## regsam (7 Juillet 2009)

Ben-J a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Air, le premier modèle en version SSD.
> Tout va très bien, aucun soucis, sinon la température en ce début d'été.
> ...


Le tissus protecteur est utile et n'affecte en rien l'écran.
Par contre, je déconseille fortement l'utilisation d'un protège clavier qui est en plastique et qui épouse les touche du clavier : le résultat, son épaisseur provoque des traces grasses sur l'écran; donc à éviter.


----------



## Bond@007 (14 Août 2009)

regsam a dit:


> Le tissus protecteur est utile et n'affecte en rien l'écran.
> Par contre, je déconseille fortement l'utilisation d'un protège clavier qui est en plastique et qui épouse les touche du clavier : le résultat, son épaisseur provoque des traces grasses sur l'écran; donc à éviter.


 
Vraiment ? J'ignorais ce phénomène et je pensais même en acquérir un ... mais à défaut de trouver un modèle conforme à la découpe des touches de mon clavier européen belge, j'avais laissé tombé ... sur ebay, c'est toujours des modèles pour clavier US ou autres avec des prix très intéressantx par rapport au prix à ceux pratiqué sur l'Apple Store.

Mon but était de garder les touches de mon clavier exemptes de graisse et d'empêcher des résidus de se glisser entre les touches.


----------



## Lavantin (14 Août 2009)

C'est des gadgets tout ça, en plus le morceau de plastique sur le clavier, moi je trouve ça un peu kitsch.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Août 2009)

lorsque tu achètes ton mac, apple fourni gracieusement une feuille de celo blanche, il suffit de garder pour protéger ton clavier


----------



## Viablub (20 Août 2009)

Si tu n'as plus la feuille de plastique, il y a une autre solution qui est pour mois la meilleur, radtech vend un tissu en microfibre pour remplacer cette feuille, mais ce n'ai pas donné. De plus il y a en vente un étui très fin en de la même matière.


----------



## regsam (22 Août 2009)

Je confirme ce que dit Viablub, je me sers de ce fameux tissu qui protège parfaitement mon écran


----------

